# Windows 7 PC running slow now. Would the Windows 10 update s



## polli (May 27, 2013)

I notice it is coming close to the last date to update my PC to Windows 10.
Will it help a slow PC?
Also I am not sure if I could understand Windows 10 or even Windows 8 as they look so different.
Read webpages with complaints regarding the absence of a start menu. I would be stuck then.
Are both versions hard to understand?
I just need some good advice.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> Will it help a slow PC?


 not really, depends on why its slow


> Also I am not sure if I could understand Windows 10 or even Windows 8 as they look so different.


 what do you have now ?
I assume Windows 7 from the title


> Read webpages with complaints regarding the absence of a start menu. I would be stuck then.


 Thats windows 8 complaint
windows 10 does have a start menu


> Are both versions hard to understand?


 the upgrade is to w10 - so not sure why you are concerned about windows 8 ?
Different poeple have different views on hard to understand - I dont think they are



> I just need some good advice.


 to do that
we need to know
What PC you have now make and model please
What you would like to do on the PC
what windows version you currently have , (is it windows 7 - based on title) and are you happy with it (apart from slow)
how old is the PC , as it may not work with W10

If you are happy with Windows 7 , no need to update 
Windows 7 is supported until 2020 - when a lot of PCs will need to be replaced anyway by then


----------



## polli (May 27, 2013)

Sorry am posting at the minute from my tablet. Will check pc specs and get back to you. I know it is Windows 7 Home Premium.
I use it for emails, a large photo collection,Googling a lot lol.
Occasionally creating short videos. 
It takes ages to start up and is about 6 years old.
The reason I mentioned Windows 8 was I wondered in the end If I would have to buy a new pc. Some are Windows 8 still.

So is Windows 10 just as easy to understand as Windows 7? ( Though my favorite always was Vista's lol)


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

6 years old may not have the drivers for windows 10 - will check when you update later
I would not recommend buying a windows 8 PC - as windows 10 free upgrade is only a few days left to run

is it just taking ages to start - once started does it work OK

I would suggest we run three programs to remove any adware/malware and also check any startup programs running that are not needed - see if that resolves the speed issues - usually does

I can give you a full seto of instructions on running the programs after you have updated the specs etc


----------



## polli (May 27, 2013)

Is this the specs?
Would like tips on how to check what is slowing it up maybe before I go any further too.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

is this the pc
http://h20564.www2.hp.com/hpsc/doc/public/display?docId=c02917250

there are no w10 drivers
http://support.hp.com/gb-en/drivers...G5400-Desktop-PC-series/5080749/model/5144359

so it may not work on W10 depending on the generic drivers

however, the PC on Windows 7 will be supported until 2020 - by which time , it will need replacing , if it last that long


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The *HP Pavilion G5418uk Desktop PC* was introduced in July 2011, so yours is about 5 years old.
It came with and supports only 4 GB of DDR3-1333 MHz RAM, so there's no option to add more.
It came with an AMD Athlon II X4 640 3.00 GHz processor which has a decent benchmark score of 3351.
Its NVIDIA GeForce 6150SE integrated graphics doesn't have any driver support for Windows 10, so that would mean installing a graphics card that does.

I agree with Wayne.
I would keep running Windows 7 in it - which is supported for another 3-1/2 years.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## polli (May 27, 2013)

Wow such a lot of information thank you.
I will not upgrade it to Windows 10 then
Will struggle along with it and save up for a new one.

Can you tell me if there is a Windows tool I could use to look at the computer specs myself too?


----------



## polli (May 27, 2013)

etaf said:


> 6 years old may not have the drivers for windows 10 - will check when you update later
> I would not recommend buying a windows 8 PC - as windows 10 free upgrade is only a few days left to run
> 
> is it just taking ages to start - once started does it work OK
> ...


I would like to do this yes.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

ok, 
lets start with Adwarcleaner then
NOTE - to run a few times 
Please note the following:

*I would suggest running some of the more common malware removal tools - this is NOT the full cleaning process, However, often the following may resolve some of the very common malware*.

The following programs will remove the most common malware and so at the end of the process , the PC maybe clean. If not , then we need to move to the virus/malware forum for a specialist to review.
*Do NOT* install/re-install any programs or run any fixes or scanners unless told to do so.
I would advise backing up all your important documents, personal data files and photos to an externl source DVD/CD or external hard drive.
Do not back up any Applications (programs). These should be re-installed from the original source CD(s) or website(s).
Be sure to follow the directions and run tools/scans in the order listed.
If you are getting any support on this issue from any other forum, please advise, as a) this wastes a lot of time and b) can cause issues on the PC as we do not know what else is being suggested.
*-------------------------------------------------------------*
*AdwCleaner Download and Run*
Download * Adware Cleaner* and save it to your desktop or somewhere you can find it {"downloads" is often the default folder}.
*Take care NOT to click on any adverts, for example PC Optimizer Pro. The correct link is the button labeled "Download Now @Bleeping Computer".*

Close your browser and double click the AdwCleaner icon on your desktop or the location you saved the file to {"downloads" is often the default folder}.

Click on the *Scan* button, accept any prompts that appear, and allow it to run.
It may take several minutes to complete.

When it is done, the *Scan* button will dim down, and it will wait for you to make any exceptions to its suggested removals. Don't make any exceptions or uncheck anything
Click on the *Cleaning* button, accept any prompts that appear, and allow the system to *Reboot*.
You will then be presented with the report. Please Copy & Paste the full report into a reply here.
If you lose track of the log, it is saved in this folder C:\AdwCleaner\
The filename will be adwcleaner[xx].txt, where [xx] will be S1, or S2, etc. whichever filename is newest.

I have found that adwcleaner actually needs to be run a few times ( Three usually ) to fully clean out the malware this tool can detect

Please make sure you post a reply here for each log created

Please Post back if you are still having any issues, as we can run a couple of other programs , Malwarebytes and SuperAntiSpyware if necessary and we have not already run.

If they do/have not resolve your issue - then we would refer your post to the Malware & Virus forum for one of the forum experts to review.
*-------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> Can you tell me if there is a Windows tool I could use to look at the computer specs myself too?


A detailed list of the original hardware specifications for your desktop is listed HERE.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## polli (May 27, 2013)

etaf said:


> ok,
> lets start with Adwarcleaner then
> NOTE - to run a few times
> Please note the following:
> ...


Thanks
I already use Malwarebytes.
Downloaded AdwCleaner and did the scan. But couldn't tell what to do next as it just said it was waiting?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> Downloaded AdwCleaner and did the scan. But couldn't tell what to do next as it just said it was waiting


As you were instructed to do, you need to click the *Clean* button next.

-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## polli (May 27, 2013)

flavallee said:


> As you were instructed to do, you need to click the *Clean* button next.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------


Sorry think computer froze Trying again now.


----------



## polli (May 27, 2013)

Here it is.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

hows the PC running now ??

As you already have malwarebytes - RUN that now as well

then we will run superantispyware


----------



## polli (May 27, 2013)

Ran Malwarebytes now.
Pc slightly faster but still freezes at times and slow on start up and shutting down.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

lastly then lets try a FULL Scan of superantispyware - This will remove all cookies and so you you will need to know all your usernames and passwords for any website 
if you use "keep me logged in" on any website - that will be removed and you will need to log in again

Please note the following:

*I would suggest running some of the more common malware removal tools - this is NOT the full cleaning process, However, often the following may resolve some of the very common malware*.

The following programs will remove the most common malware and so at the end of the process , the PC maybe clean. If not , then we need to move to the virus/malware forum for a specialist to review.
*Do NOT* install/re-install any programs or run any fixes or scanners unless told to do so.
I would advise backing up all your important documents, personal data files and photos to an external source DVD/CD or external hard drive.
Do not back up any Applications (programs). These should be re-installed from the original source CD(s) or website(s).
Be sure to follow the directions and run tools/scans in the order listed.
If you are getting any support on this issue from any other forum, please advise, as a) this wastes a lot of time and b) can cause issues on the PC as we do not know what else is being suggested.

*-------------------------------------------------------------*

*SuperAntiSpyware Download and Run*

Note SuperAntiSpyware will remove a lot of cookies, and so any passwords for websites, may be removed.
Make sure you *know* all your internet usernames and password for anysite you use for accessing email, forums, newsites and/or bloggs, etc

Please download and scan with *SUPERAntiSpyware* *"Free Edition download" {Red Button} *for Home Users. It will save to your "downloads" folder by default.

Double-click *SUPERAntiSpyware.exe* and use the default settings for installation.
You do not need to enter an email address
Decline the trial version
The program will run and update the malware definitions
An icon will be created on your desktop. Double-click that icon to launch the program.
If asked to update the program definitions, click *Yes*. If not, update the definitions before scanning by selecting *Click here to Check for Updates*. (_If you encounter any problems while downloading the updates, manually download them from here. Double-click on the hyperlink for Download Installer and save SASDEFINITIONS.EXE to your desktop. Then double-click on SASDEFINITIONS.EXE to install the definitions._)
Click on *Scan this Computer*
Leave the lefthandside checkmarks as the default settings
Click on *Complete Scan* to start the scan. The scan will take a long while to complete , so please be patient.
After the scan is complete, a *Scan Summary* box will appear with *Threats Detected:* click *Continue*.
Make sure everything has a checkmark next to it and click *Continue*.
A notification will appear: *Complete*. Click *OK* and then click the *Finished* button to return to the main menu.
If asked if you want to reboot, click *Yes*.

Often running your Antivirus program (ensuring you have the latest update & Definitions), with SuperAntiSpyware will solve a lot of the more common infections.

Please Post back if you are still having any issues, as we can run a couple of other programs , Malwarebytes and Adwcleaner if necessary and not already run.
If they do not resolve your issue - then we would refer the post to the Malware & Virus forum for one of the forum experts to review.

*-------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## polli (May 27, 2013)

Ran Super anti spyware.
It found 91 adware and 2 pupopencandy/variant files!
Pc slightly faster.

I always use C Cleaner also.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

So is the pc as expected now


----------



## polli (May 27, 2013)

etaf said:


> So is the pc as expected now


Those programs seem pretty good at finding stuff am impressed.
It is slightly faster but also still freezes. I don't know how it should be being a few years old. Do they normally go slower.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

yes it can get slower as it gets older - BUT
maybe worth doing a chkdsk and also a SFC /scannow - see below
Also we should look at all the programs that are in the startup list

Ccleaner - do you use the registry cleaner ?


> The staff at Tech Support Guy generally recommend that registry "cleaners" not be used because many of the "errors" shown in scan results are actually incorrect or "false" detections and "fixing" them may cause serious problems. Some resulting issues can appear immediately while others may only become evident months or even years later when you discover that you can't uninstall a program or software you haven't used for a while doesn't work properly. Furthermore, fixing any "real" errors or attempting to optimize the system by tweaking it won't result in any significant gains in space on the hard drive and/or performance so it's best to simply avoid using these types of programs.


*------------------------------------------------------------------------
 How to post a list of StartUp programs*

For Windows 10 

To open a Cmd Prompt or an Administrator Cmd prompt from the Desktop.
Right Click on the windows logo - bottom left hand corner and choose
command promt (Admin)​
For Windows 8/8.1 
To open a Cmd Prompt or an Administrator Cmd prompt from the Desktop.
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/tutorials/open-an-elevated-command-prompt-in-windows-8/
Use Win + X and choose Command Prompt or Command Prompt (Admin) from the list.​
u]For windows version, XP, Vista, W7[/u]
Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*

Now type *CMD*

Now press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):​
In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* wmic startup get Caption, Location, Command /Format:List > 0 & notepad 0 *​
It will export the results into notepad and then automatically open the notepad and display on your screen.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results into a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all*
all the text will now be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*

Now go back to the forum - goto the reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* the results.
The results from the notepad should now appear in the forum reply.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------
 StartUp Utility*

Post back a screen shot from the "Whats in Start Up" utility

You can also output a HTML file - View > HTML Report "all items"
and then save the file and attach here

Download the utility from here http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/what_run_in_startup.html

The download link is at the bottom of the page labelled, *"Download WhatInStartup"*
Direct link to the program is here http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/whatinstartup.zip

This utility will run standalone - so will not be installed on the PC

unzip the downloaded file and double click on the file named:-  WhatsInStartUp.exe 

a screen appears with a list of all the programs
Do *Not change or disable* anything

If the screen is not maximised then click on the small square box in the Top right hand corner - next to a - and a X

in a reply please post a screen shot

To post a screen shot of the active window.
1) hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file.
OR
2) if you are using Vista/Windows 7 you can use the "snipping tool" which is found in Start> All programs> Accessories> Snipping Tool
*------------------------------------------------------------------------

-------------------------------------------------------------
Run chkdsk
http://www.thewindowsclub.com/disk-error-checking-windows-8
https://windowsinstructed.com/run-chkdsk-windows/
http://www.vistax64.com/tutorials/67612-check-disk-chkdsk.html

If the program reports any errors - post back the report
http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/96938-check-disk-chkdsk-read-event-viewer-log.html
-------------------------------------------------------------

-------------------------------------------------------------

Lets do a system file check, and check the Windows files.

System File Checker - SFC /scannow

http://www.thewindowsclub.com/how-to-run-system-file-checker-analyze-its-logs-in-windows-7-vista
https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb/kb/929833

For Windows 8 or Windows 10
To open a Cmd Prompt or an Administrator Cmd prompt from the Desktop.
Use Win + X and choose Command Prompt (Admin) from the list.​
For windows version, XP, Vista, W7
open the command prompt as administrator
Start> All Programs> Accessories and then right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):​
In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

 SFC /scannow
This will take some time to scan and you will get 1 of 4 possible results​

Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations. - This means that you do not have any missing or corrupted system files.
Windows Resource Protection found corrupt files and successfully repaired them.
Windows Resource Protection found corrupt files but was unable to fix some of them.
Windows Resource Protection could not perform the requested operation.

If you do receive the message in 3 or 4
Lets see a log file

 findstr /c:"[SR]" %windir%\logs\cbs\cbs.log >%userprofile%\Desktop\sfcdetails.txt


This will place a file on your desktop called sfcdetails.txt which contains the results of the scan.
Copy and Paste the contents of the file into your next post.
=================================================================


*


----------



## polli (May 27, 2013)

Start up.
No I do not use a registry cleaner.

Don't feel confident doing the other things you suggested.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

avg can be a problem 
you may want to remove AVG and see how the PC performs
* AVG Removal Tool*
http://www.avg.com/gb-en/utilities
Download AVG Remover

disable the rest - all updaters except
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/startups/hpsysdrv.exe-2046.html


----------



## polli (May 27, 2013)

etaf said:


> avg can be a problem
> you may want to remove AVG and see how the PC performs
> * AVG Removal Tool*
> http://www.avg.com/gb-en/utilities
> ...


I had wondered if AVG could be a problem. I get lots of pop ups with it.
But I want something free and I have always used it for years(on my phone and tablets too now)
Don't know where to start finding another one that is free and just gets on with it!


----------



## polli (May 27, 2013)

[QUOTE="etaf, post: 9275724, member: 85713

disable the rest - all updaters except
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/startups/hpsysdrv.exe-2046.html[/QUOTE]

Disable Everything? All the HP stuff? Forever lol ?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

if it turns out not to be a problem
re-install

or
avira is very good, i use on most pcs https://www.avira.com
avast is also good - although an issue with update last few days https://www.avast.com
both have free versions

i use
http://www.av-comparatives.org/

hows it running with all disabled and avg off


----------



## polli (May 27, 2013)

etaf said:


> if it turns out not to be a problem
> re-install
> 
> or
> ...


Just to clear things up how do I disable them All and will the pc work ok if they stay disabled?
Is that the same as msconfig?

Also have now uninstalled AVG and installed Avira.
But it does not say Email Protection.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

yes, you can do via MSCONFIG 
OR
as you have the startup utility
right click on the item and you can disable from there


----------



## polli (May 27, 2013)

Thanks yet again 
Should Avira Free have email protection?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

no, thats only the paid for version

but hows the pc working now??

can always add avg back again

avast may have email protection

it does
http://www.combofix.org/how-to-enable-the-e-mail-shield-in-avast-free-antivirus.php
http://smallbusiness.chron.com/disable-avast-mail-78841.html


----------



## polli (May 27, 2013)

Thanks for all the help I have learned a lot and will use those programs again. Pc didn't seem to like Avira it kept freezing on starting.
So back to AVG but would like to find another one.
Pc is slightly faster. Think it will last me a bit but need to save for another.
So then I may have lots of Windows 10 questions for you lol
As that will really cofuse me
It looks so different. Have coped with Xp ME Vista and 7. so far


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

avast may be worth a try
but without a security suite how did it run ?


----------



## polli (May 27, 2013)

etaf said:


> avast may be worth a try
> but without a security suite how did it run ?


Slightly better.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

you may want to post a question in the virus malware
explain what we have run and link to this thread

get a guru to have a look


----------



## polli (May 27, 2013)

etaf said:


> you may want to post a question in the virus malware
> explain what we have run and link to this thread
> 
> get a guru to have a look


Maybe after 6 years its as good as it gets? I really don't know.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

we cant tell either  
depends on if you feel its slowed down a lot


----------



## polli (May 27, 2013)

Yes its slowed down a lot lately. Takes ages to load a webpage. Windows Live Mail Pc Program wont delete emails anymore. Lots of things not as before.
Want to save up for a new PC But Windows 10 looks so confusing to me.
Can I still use my Favorites, isn't it a different browser?


----------



## polli (May 27, 2013)

But think will have to try a different anti virus after all. As reinstalled AVG and its popping up lots of messages to upgrade all the while.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

did it slow down a lot after the AVG install


----------



## polli (May 27, 2013)

etaf said:


> did it slow down a lot after the AVG install


Yes


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

then you could try avast ,it also has email monitoring 
BUT make sure you install the free version - its in small font size so make sure you do not install the full pay for version - which will only work for x days


----------



## polli (May 27, 2013)

etaf said:


> then you could try avast ,it also has email monitoring
> BUT make sure you install the free version - its in small font size so make sure you do not install the full pay for version - which will only work for x days


Ok Will do.
Is windows 10 easy to use if I should decide to buy a new pc in the next few months?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Yes, 
Its a big improvement over w8 and similar to w7


----------



## polli (May 27, 2013)

Thanks guys for all the help. I have learned a lot from you all
I have finally decided to bite the bullet and get a new pc this week
So intend to start a new thread as it will have Windows 10 and I don't think I will know how to set it up :X3:


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

What country are you in
If you want any advice or if you have a few to choose from and want advice on which maybe the better machine
start a new thread in the hardware forum

I use http://www.cpubenchmark.net/ to compare the bench mark of different CPU types - i find it very useful
Then you need to decide if you need USB3 (some machines still only have USB2)
Media Card slot for camera Cards
screen size - weight etc
battery life

And if you decide to stay with windows or move to an Apple product using OSX


----------

